# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] please help me

## tranpu

I use TurboHud while playing, for a while, I lost the connection to the game
I am Vietnamese, I use google translate sorry for my bad english
please help me
I am using: 19.1.22.1 BETA for Diablo III 2.6.4.55430 (v8.0)

----------


## knight84

start game, start hud enjoy

----------


## huihuibu

Envy, jealousy, hate.

----------

